

Introduction to Parbash - jcsalterego
http://cloud-dev.blogspot.com/2009/06/introduction-to-parbash.html

======
ohlol
Looks kinda similar to bashreduce:
<http://github.com/erikfrey/bashreduce/tree/master>

